# How to change app order on Main Android screen ?



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

How to change app order on Main Android screen ? - I mean the long stream at top of page


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hold select and a menu will pop up with an option to move left/right


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> Hold select and a menu will pop up with an option to move left/right


a menu pops up but wont let me move the apps

never mind i found it - have press select again when on menu of apps too


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah and you can't move TiVo or Netflix. Those are stuck as the first two no matter what.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah and you can't move TiVo or Netflix. Those are stuck as the first two no matter what.


Oh so they did customize something


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah and you can't move TiVo or Netflix. Those are stuck as the first two no matter what.


I was able to move mine


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

If you dont use Nutflix. you can disable it in the app settings and have it dissappear from the home screen


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah and you can't move TiVo or Netflix. Those are stuck as the first two no matter what.


you can disable them both and the apps will disappear, but Tivo recommendations is still pinned to the home screen beneath apps and up next

edit: of course that doesn't help, if you are wanting to use them and just rearrange the order


----------

